# Gas cap leak?



## Phaethar (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey all,

I purchased a new Ariens 921057 last year, and it's been great. Starts are runs great, no issues there. I did quickly notice that I need to keep a rag or something on top of the unit by the gas cap however. If I don't, I'll notice that the top will appear damp with gas after a day or so. I don't see anything obvious, and everything feels tight, but it would seem that something isn't sealing properly somewhere. Is this a known issue, or is there something I can do to prevent this from happening?


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Don't fill the tank until it overflows. Check to see if gasket on fuel cap is there.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Phaethar said:


> Is this a known issue, or is there something I can do to prevent this from happening?


Yes it is a known issue. Use the search engine on the forum, else later I'll link some threads . I'm busy now.....


----------



## Phaethar (Oct 7, 2019)

RAOUL225 said:


> Don't fill the tank until it overflows. Check to see if gasket on fuel cap is there.


Yup, have never overfilled it. I'll poke around and double check gasket. For such a new machine, I'd certainly hope it's there. 



Zavie said:


> Yes it is a known issue. Use the search engine on the forum, else later I'll link some threads . I'm busy now.....


I did some searching, and I see some others with similar instances. 









Ariens Platinum 30 SHO leaking gas cap fix?


I have a couple year old Ariens Platinum with the AX414, I have had it to the dealer once for some minor fixes and a leaking gas cap. They fixed the minor stuff and put a new gas cap on it. It is still leaking, they said they would try another cap, I dont feel the cap is the issue. Has one found...




www.snowblowerforum.com





This sounds very similar. If I just leave it in the garage on level ground, the top of the tank area will become damp with gas. At first I thought it was due to usage and sloshing around, but after drying it up and then finding it wet again the next day, I ruled that out. It's not a ton, no puddles or anything, but it is certainly wet enough to see and make the garage smell like gas. Keeping a rag over the cap seems to prevent those from happening.

Unfortunately, I don't see a real solid solution. Maybe try removing the screen? Maybe hit up my dealer and see about a new gas cap? Neither of them sound like definite fixes. I'll dig through some other threads, but is there anything else to try?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

One of the guys on the forum said a Honda gas cap has a thicker more pliable gasket. He used the Honda cap and it stopped the leaking


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Zavie said:


> One of the guys on the forum said a Honda gas cap has a thicker more pliable gasket. He used the Honda cap and it stopped the leaking


thats true. I have a bunch of extra Honda cap seals. change them usually on older machines. one of those may help this owner.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ariens changed the cap recently


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looks like click type auto gas cap , we might as well get ready as the pollution laws come down tighter on us to see charcoal canisters, antiroll over valves and more on singles like we now see on the twins 
no more vapors to the atmosphere, stored and burned


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

To buy time, you can lightly lubricate the "O" ring to get a better seal. But when tightening the cap, do it carefully as it becomes easy to flatten the "O" ring and make gas cap removal difficult.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Most likely he has the old style cap. Very similar to Honda. Completely different from the pictured above


----------



## JPMRiley (Jan 4, 2021)

Zavie- Do you know the part number for the new gas cap?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It would be on Ariens.com parts. However the new cap will only work with the new gas tank design not previous years


----------



## JPMRiley (Jan 4, 2021)

OK, thanks.


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

stopped at dealer to pickup 4th new gas cap hoping for final fix. ariens platinum 24 sho , new nov 2017


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

make sure your not over filling it.


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

Found this article https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/B-2128.pdf

On certain snow blowers, reports of fuel leaking from the fuel cap vent have been attributed to overfilling the fuel tank or exceeding the normal operating angles. Ariens Service Kit Number 52107500 provides a fuel fill level gauge to prevent overfilling.
LCT Service Kit Number: 20823951. Installation Instructions,
(1) Remove fuel cap and discard.
(2) Install the fuel strainer retention sleeve into the fuel tank neck.
(3) Install fuel strainer into fuel strainer retention sleeve. The fuel strainer includes a
red indicator to be used to determine the proper fuel level has been attained when
filling, or re-filling the fuel tank.
(4) Replace fuel cap with cap contained in service kit.


I think 2 is the new part. It’s a metal sleeve that gets inserted into the neck


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If that doesn't work I be tempted to try Honda gas cap


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

there is a reason the strainers are put in, the bottom of them is the FULL mark , filling past causes leaking caps from expansion and vibration


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

Now I remember how hard it is to get the cap on correctly using the metal sleeve.


----------



## Xy_ (Feb 6, 2021)

I have the same machine, purchased at the same time. I brought it in for service the first time in March of 2020. Had inner tubes put in to alleviate a slow leak, a tune up and, had to change friction plate. After service I put the machine in the garage and noticed the smell of gas. Thinking it was just from service I dismissed it and drained the fuel for the summer. This winter I smelled gas again permeating the whole garage, very dangerous! especially since outer garage is in the basement under the house. I did not over fill it and it was sitting on a level garage floor. Upon using the machine this winter on a very gentle slope I noticed the gas sloshing out of the tank, right by the gas cap as if it weren’t even there! I had never seen this happen before even when I did over fill it a bit and used it on a grade that was more steep. After thinking about it for a while I think it is a combination of a few things: 

1. This gas tank is very wide and shallow so it sloshes around and splashes a lot from vibration, and is easily overfilled. This also gives more area for gas to evaporate more quickly. 
2.The rubber gasket on the cap is old and compressed.
3. The hole on the top of the gas tank is wider than the part of the cap inserted into the hole so when rotated it becomes crooked and allows gas and fumes to leak out. I tried putting the filter back in (having not used it before because I have a filter on my gas can and it allows me to see the level and not overfill it) but this doesn’t keep the cap centered while tightening.

Has anyone tried the new “overfill prevention” insert? Does it keep the tank sealed better or perhaps keep the gas cap centered?


----------



## JPMRiley (Jan 4, 2021)

My leaked is fixed. Buy and install Ariens 52107500. Read on for my long story. I have an Ariens Platinum SHO 30 (921051) that I purchased in Feb 2018. The gas cap leaked. The gas cap leaked really bad on an incline, my driveway. I had the company that I purchased it from take it back. They put on a new gas cap, that looked like the old one. The gas cap still leaked. In Dec 2019 they gave me another gas cap. The gas cap still leaked. This Jan 2021 I ordered Ariens part number 52107500, the Fuel Filler Neck kit. It had a new and different gas cap, a metal tube insert for the neck and the strainer with the red overfill mark on the bottom. I installed it and accidently over filled the gas tank to the rim. I used the machine for 2 hours and not a drop of gas leaked out. I have used it 3 times since then with no leaks. IMHO the design of the gas tank is bad. I have never had a machine (rototiller, Lawn Tractor, Chain saw, pressure washer, etc) leak from the gas cap no matter how much fuel I put in the tank. It's beyond me why they recessed the gas cap on that model. The gas cap should be sitting on top of the gas tank not below the top of it. I'm glad mine is fixed, but what a PITA!


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you JPMRiley for the gas cap info. I have experienced the same problem with my Platinum, which I sold two years and replaced it with a Pro model. Same problem, and get the same old answers from the dealer. Even got a new cap for the Platinum, looked the same as the old one, and leaked the same way. My dealer also sells Honda, and I looked at Honda gas caps and didn't seem to think that was an answer. I agree, it is a poor design, and I will definitely look into the replacement you listed here.
Thanks again for the information.

Jim


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

bought new 2017 plat 24 sho. gas cap leaked. dealer picked up and put new cap on and dropped off. i think the tank on my blower is the 2.7 liter tank. i emailed ariens today after another new cap try, and gave them my model. they said if i give them my serial they will see if the optional larger 3liter tank will fit, it will. $85 bucks. a whopping 0.3 liter tank upgrade. same cap. 
i cant make this stuff up.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have the new replacement gas cap for the my snowblower, (52107500) ready to put on, however the original one is tethered to the inside of the tank with a small chain. Anyone know how this would come out w/o cutting the chain ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

